# Joyetech ProCore Aries Coils



## Braki (14/4/18)

Anybody have stock of:
*Joyetech ProC4 DL Coil Head for ProCore Aries Atomizer - 0.15 Ohm (50~110w) or
Joyetech ProC1-S DL Coil Head for ProCore Aries Atomizer - 0.25 Ohm (25~55w)

*


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/18)

I have the ELeaf ones, HW1 through 4 available here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (14/4/18)

@BumbleBee will they fit the Aries tank?

Edit: Nevermind if I read then I will see it does.

Thank you BumbleBee. Will place an order end of the month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/18)

Braki said:


> @BumbleBee will they fit the Aries tank?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind if I read then I will see it does.
> 
> Thank you BumbleBee. Will place an order end of the month.


These will fit, they’re good for the Smok Baby and Big Baby tanks too


----------



## Braki (14/4/18)

Hmm and I have a Baby Best tank. This will be a bonus then.

Thank you so much!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

